# Bowl on a stick



## Neal Addy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just thought I would throw this one out there.

Tulipwood and Blackwood.  About 8-1/2" tall.  Sanded to 800, finished with Seal-A-Cell and buffified.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 8, 2009)

I need to find some sticks like that :biggrin:

Those woods look really nice together.  Excellent work!


----------



## VisExp (Feb 8, 2009)

That's is stunning.  Great work!


----------



## davinci27 (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful.  I've really been thinking about trying one of those, but haven't worked up the courage or the tools.


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 8, 2009)

Who is this guy?  Wait till he posts the picture of the hollowing tool he operates with one arm!!!!!


----------



## spiritwoodturner (Feb 8, 2009)

Really stunning, Neal. Cindy Drozda would be envious!

Dale


----------



## tommyd (Feb 8, 2009)

really nice!!!!! what is seal-a-cell?


----------



## dgscott (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ranchonodinero (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow Neal-great work!  The finish/finials/form!  Ever do any mentoring?


----------



## Neal Addy (Feb 8, 2009)

Woody, I came by about a week ago to post that tutorial in the Photo Forum and now I've gotten hooked on all the great pens I see.  Can't get enough!

Wonder if I still remember how to turn a pen?  :befuddled:

Thanks for all the kind words, folks!


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 9, 2009)

That is awesome.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nicely done, great combo.


----------



## penhead (Feb 9, 2009)

Dang...that is down right awesomely beautiful..!

Very nice work.


----------



## Rcd567 (Feb 9, 2009)

VisExp said:


> That's is stunning.  Great work!




What he said.  Great Work!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 10, 2009)

Howdy Neal -- all hail Neal, the finial king. 
Pretty darn good hollow form master too. :biggrin:


----------



## crogers (Feb 10, 2009)

Bowl on a stick, he says. That makes it sound like something used to heat chili over a campfire! Obviously not what that is... art!

Colin


----------



## jackrichington (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't show Cindy...she'll go into a deep depression


----------



## leehljp (Feb 11, 2009)

Neal, 

You could give up your day job with talent like that! Beautiful work!


----------



## woody350ep (Feb 11, 2009)

nothing against this piece, as it is awesome, but wait'll you see his other stuff if he posts some.  That'll knock your proverbial socks off


----------



## Brandon25 (May 9, 2009)

Arright, who let these jokers in!? It's like a lil family reunion. 
About a month late on commenting, but superb is par for the Neal's course. Now if he could only remember to turn a pen...


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 10, 2009)

Well done Neal , I can see you'd be another fan of Cindy's work.


----------



## Darley (May 10, 2009)

Very nice Neil, what kind of hollowing rool do you use?


----------



## ahoiberg (May 12, 2009)

pretty darn nice!


----------



## DurocShark (May 13, 2009)

I think some of ya'll are lost. Woodnet is thattaway. -----> 

:tongue:


----------



## SuperDave (May 13, 2009)

*Saving my pennies...*

... so I can buy one of your turnings!

I have followed your work on WOW and you obviously take your craft seriously, as exemplified by this fine piece.

Well done indeed.

Dave


----------



## Kalai (May 14, 2009)

Very well done, and a very nice turning.
It must be nice to bring me out of inactivity to comment about it.  I want to see more, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## nava1uni (May 17, 2009)

Really beautiful work. I like the combination of wood and the balance of design.


----------

